# Cold Smoking Cheese



## smokinhusker (Jan 18, 2012)

I'm cold smoking some cheese and other things cause the wind is absolutely howling here (35 mph sustained with gusts to 80 mph) and I don't have to control temps. I've got 4 lbs mozz, 2 lbs med cheddar, 2 lbs mild cheddar and 1 lb sharp cheddar. I've also got some hard boiled eggs on there and trying some coarse sea salt that I want to add smoked dried jalapeno powder to. 

Here's the cheese about an hour in-taken with phone camera so the lighting isn't real great:








Here's the coarse sea salt and hard boiled eggs:











Friend made the holder for the eggs (they were supposed to be for abts but he made the holes too small but they work great for the eggs)

Better shot of the sea salt after an hour:


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Jan 18, 2012)

WOOOOHOOO

Looks good.

You going to smoke and then pickle them eggs? That is a cool egg holder.


----------



## smokinhusker (Jan 18, 2012)

Thank you! I have smoked and pickled the eggs before along with Earl Campbell's Hot Links-the guys love them at Duck camp! Not pickling this time just smoking them to eat. We also love them made into deviled eggs-hubby takes 18 with him out of town to work.


----------



## mballi3011 (Jan 18, 2012)

Everything looks good but the wind gust to 80 mph does kind of bother me. Maybe you should try this another time like when the winds are around maybe the 20's


----------



## scarbelly (Jan 18, 2012)

It all looks good. You are going to love the salt. I did some with some jalopenos I dried and the salt is very good. At least you get to eat the eggs right away and use the cheese. 

The wind gusts in that area have been like that since I lived there in the 70's. If I remember correctly where you live and Boulder would have wind storms all the time and it was not uncommon for Boulder to get into the 90's


----------



## smokinhusker (Jan 18, 2012)

Thanks! If I wait for the wind to die down to 20, I'd never get to smoke. Seems we get the wind every time there's a storm brewing in the northwest. I have an MES so I don't have to go out in the wind and the smoker is in a cabinet that hubby built. 

I'm looking forward to the sea salt after I add the jalapenos to it. Should I smoke the jalapenos or just dehydrate and grind?


----------



## oregon smoker (Jan 18, 2012)

that is the beauty of the Pacific NorthWest... snow falling/building 4" as we speak and trying to figure out when to toss in the chese. HAPPY SMOKIN!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Tom


----------



## sprky (Jan 18, 2012)

so far. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	









the results


----------



## smokinhusker (Jan 18, 2012)

Cheese is smoked, wrapped and mellowing! 3 hours with mesquite and apple-will take better pics tomorrow with the camera:







Here's the eggs:







And the coarse sea salt after 4 hours-but I think I need to smoke it a while longer-I'll check it after it sits for a day or two:







Thanks for looking!!!!!


----------



## venture (Jan 18, 2012)

It all looks great!

Difficult conditions even for a cold smoke.

It is hard for some people to understand?  In that part of the world, people get nervous when the wind STOPS blowing!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## smokinhusker (Jan 18, 2012)

Venture said:


> It all looks great!
> 
> Difficult conditions even for a cold smoke.
> 
> ...


You are so right...the wind blows all the time, now not always with gusts as high as 70-90 mph, but it won't last forever and if it's not blowing, well we ask ourselves if the world has ended!


----------



## SmokinAl (Jan 19, 2012)

Everything looks great! Nice job!


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Jan 19, 2012)

Looks really good.


----------



## tjohnson (Jan 19, 2012)

Good looking Cheese, Eggs and salt

Todd


----------



## realtorterry (Jan 19, 2012)

Man that looks good. Been wanting to smoke some cheese myself!


----------



## smokinhusker (Jan 19, 2012)

Thanks everyone! The winds finally died down about 5 am this morning after a very long and powerful windy night!


----------

